

Perl on App Engine - senthil_rajasek
http://brad.livejournal.com/2008/07/22/

======
DocSavage
This action item is particularly interesting:

"Server: we need to write an App Engine server for testing, local development,
and potentially production deployment. (Replace Bigtable with MySQL,
Hypertable, Hbase, Couch DB, etc.)"

An open-source production-capable alternative to AppEngine (that uses its
APIs) would help defuse the lock-in issues.

------
bprater
Wow, this is a great snapshot into what it will take to move a language to App
Engine. Kudos for him taking this up as his 20% project, certainly sounds
challenging.

------
staunch
This is awesome. The neat thing is that fitzpatrick will probably be able to
actually pull it off. I just hope it'll be able to run Catalyst.

~~~
jrockway
Running Catalyst is a goal. If it turns out that we have some time to really
make it nice, I'd prefer to support any framework that uses HTTP::Engine.
Right now, that's nothing, but since HTTP::Engine is basically extracted from
Catalyst, getting Catalyst to run will be easy. But it also means that we'll
get other Perl frameworks like CGI::App (they've indicated interest, anyway),
Continuity, Jifty (perhaps), etc.

The Python guys may be happy with one framework... but this is Perl. There's
more than one way to do it :)

BTW, I'm a Catalyst core developer, so I'll certainly do everything I can to
make working with Catalyst on GAE enjoyable. That's what I want for _my_
applications. But really, getting the web framework to work is the easy part.
Getting a Perl that meets Google's requirements is the hard part.

------
benreesman
Perl and the GAE deserve each other.

------
thwarted
The quick description of Sys::Protect (and it's lack of documentation on CPAN
so far) make it seem like an implementation of the Safe module with a
preconfigured list of unwanted opcodes. I'm interested in know why Safe wasn't
considered or how Sys::Protect is related, if at all, to Safe (which I believe
has been a standard perl module for quite some time).

